# ACHTUNG! Busanschlussstecker MPI/DP E-Stand 02 sind gesperrt



## B72 (1 September 2003)

Hallo, 

Soeben kam die Meldung von Siemens rein, daß die aktuellen *Busanschlussstecker MPI/Profibus DP* mit der Bestellnummer *6ES7 972-0BB12-0XA0 E-Stand 02 gesperrt* sind.

 :shock: 

Bei den Steckern (6ES7 972-0BB12-0XA0)handelt es sich um die abgewinkelte Bauweise mit zusätzlicher PG Schnittstelle und Schraubtechnik.

Ich hatte letzte Woche eine Inbetriebnahme mit einem DP-Netz, welche mich fast zur Verzweifelung getrieben hat. Probleme treten hier vorallem mit dem Abschlußwiderstand (kleiner Schiebeschalter) auf !

*Kurz gesagt:* Solltet Ihr irgendwo o.g. Stecker mit dem E-Stand 02 im Einsatz haben und diesen mit Abschlußwiderstand betreiben, haut den Mist am besten gleich raus. Ihr könnt auch mal kräftig am Stecker wackeln und/oder mit einem kleinen Schraubendreher den Schalter vom Abschlußwiderstand einbischen nach oben drücken, die Busprobleme werden nicht lange auf sich warten lassen.

Schade finde ich, daß Siemens seine Kunden nicht direkt informiert und man sich derartige Erkenntnisse selber erarbeiten muß. Nach einem Anruf bei Siemens, bekommt man zu hören: "Achja, da haben sich schon mehrere Kunden beschwert..., wir haben das Produkt bereits gesperrt." Wann der E-Stand 02 in einer überarbeiteten Form wieder lieferbar ist steht noch in den Sternen... :? 

Gruß B72  8)


----------



## Anonymous (15 September 2003)

Danke für die Info!

Wo hast du die Mitteilung her ?

War das ein Siemens - Newsletter?

Der "Support" bei Siemens hat in der letzen Zeit doch erheblich nachgelassen, da hast du recht. Es wird Überall gespart, aber wenn man Kunden vergrault hat man an der falschen Stelle gespart, denk ich.


----------



## B72 (15 September 2003)

Hallo King,

Ganz einfach, ich hatte während einer Inbetriebnahme den ganzen Tag mit Busproblemen zu kämpfen. Schliesslich und zum Glück hatte ich noch einpaar Stecker mit dem E-Stand01 im Gepäck und konnte so den Unterschied "LIVE" feststellen.

Ein Anruf bei Siemens bestätigte dann die Angelegenheit. Siemens müsste das Problem eigentlich schon wieder im Griff haben, aber vorsorglich würde ich trotzdem die FastConnect Variante 90° vorerst einsetzen. Wie gesagt, dass Problem besteht nur bei Steckern 90° mit Schraubklemmtechnik und PG Schnittstelle.

Gruss Bjoern


----------

